# Royal corn snake......??



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Just been into my local shop and they had some corn hatchlings and they were 'royal corn snake'
I asked about them and the guy said there were just light normals and came from the breeder as royal corn snakes.
I have never heard of this before and i thought it was wrong, but what do you guys think......?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

sounds like the usual pet shop marketing bull$h!t to me.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a new one on me!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

And the prize for the most retarded shop goes to....!


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay for marketing gimmicks!


----------



## Fallen619 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd buy one but for the fact i aint an idiot lmao


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Give a Normal/ Wild Type a fancy name & it will be a 'sell out'......there's something unusual :whistling2:

Lex


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

could be an aztec ivory bloodred :2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> could be an aztec ivory bloodred :2thumb:


:roll2::no1:


----------



## Emmabeth (Sep 1, 2009)

Snort! @ cornmorphs and eeji!:no1::no1:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea seen loads of them, There Royal python/Red rat snake hybrids :lol2::lol2:.


----------

